# Way late 2014 haunt video



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! Absolutely fabulous yard goneferal!!!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Truly amazing piece of work, and I love your choice of Screaming Jay Hawkin's rendition for the background music. :biggrineton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Late, yes, but worth waiting for:jol: Love the witches, the open-mouthed ghouls, and the pumpkin-headed scarecrow.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What great timing, gets the juices flowing! Love your use of night lighting


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Amazing lighting and those pumpkin creepers. So cool


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It's NEVER too late to see video footage! Good job!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the way you have perfectly blended sentinels, a cemetery with skelly ghosts, and Jason! I like the little touches of tea lights on the stones, the pics capture the mood exactly. Your witches are gorgeous....(in an haunted ugly way!)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> What great timing, gets the juices flowing! Love your use of night lighting


^^this^^
I like seeing new videos months after Halloween. Inspiring and motivating! Great job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a great set up, and I Love, LOVE the Ghosts!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, Jason was actually my husband in costume just for handing out candy. I love that photo though. The ghosts are completely inspired by my fave- Pumpkinrot and his 2007 haunt. His were much better.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice GF! Your lighting, the witches, pumpkin sentinel and ghosts all look really good together. Great effect with the Jason in the corn.


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

loved it! thumbs up for that green witch on the yard.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Thanks*



Copchick said:


> Very nice GF! Your lighting, the witches, pumpkin sentinel and ghosts all look really good together. Great effect with the Jason in the corn.


Ha ha! That's was my husband dressed as Jason!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GF...I really enjoy the organic look of your haunt........And your craftsmanship is outstanding as is your lighting.....Thanks for the hard work....!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Better late than never--cliché but true! And worth the wait to see I will add. Simply amazing. The tone, lighting and look carried throughout is a thing of beauty! And I still think your sentinel and skeleton ghosts are some of the coolest props I've seen. Makes me wish I had a bigger yard! Kudos!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the lighting and those ghosts! Nice work!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Loved it all!!!!


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Your lighting was amazing. You must have had a nice calm Halloween night with your fog laying down do perfect. In Nebraska, those are pretty rare! Really liked your pumpkin sentinels. Very cool


----------

